# Frank Martin (1890-1974) Swiss - Twentieth Century and Contemporary Composers



## JosefinaHW

Frank Martin (1890-1974) Swiss Composer www.frankmartin.org

I discovered the music of Frank Martin today while searching for music that has been performed by the *Finnish Bass-Baritone, Petteri Salomaa*. It would seem that we are beginning the new year exploring the religious music of twentieth century and contemporary composers.

Golgotha (1948) Part One:






Part Two:






If any of you are fans of Petteri Salomaa, please let me know.


----------



## Sloe

I heard his oratorio Le mystère de la Nativité:






Really great.


----------



## Josquin13

There's plenty of non-religious music by Frank Martin that I find worthwhile. But, among his sacred music, his Mass for double choir is essential listening:

https://www.amazon.com/Martin-Passa...=1515539090&sr=1-1&keywords=frank+martin+mass


----------



## kyjo

Martin's oratorio _In terra pax_ (1944) is a really moving work which begins darkly but reaches a radiant, uplifting conclusion. I had the great opportunity to hear it performed live this summer by the Grant Park Festival Orchestra and Chorus under Carlos Kalmar.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Sloe said:


> I heard his oratorio Le mystère de la Nativité:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really great.


I hope that you don't see this public question as rude or putting you on the spot, Sloe, but I would like to know what you like about this music? I ask this in public because I strongly imagine that other people who listen to this work might not like it or know what to make of it. Again, as far as I remember, I only heard Martin's music the other day while searching for music performed by a particular singer--in _Golgotha_, I hear a great deal of beauty and enough "strength"/"structure" in the dissonances that I can sense that something important/of worth is present in that oratorio even though I don't know what is creating the strength or structure. But, in the Mystery of the Nativity, I almost only hear a jarring, irritating, jumble--I don't hear a structure or much beauty; again I don't mean this as an insult, I'm trying to understand what I am NOT hearing. In either the wiki article or his society's website, it mentions he later moved to use the 12-tone system. Is that is what is going on in this piece. It doesn't help much that I don't understand much French.

Thanks, to all who would like to give me some feedback re/ this, I don't think I'm ever going to get to like some 20th- or 21st-century music if I can't understand what is going on in the music.


----------



## Sloe

JosefinaHW said:


> I hope that you don't see this public question as rude or putting you on the spot, Sloe, but I would like to know what you like about this music? I ask this in public because I strongly imagine that other people who listen to this work might not like it or know what to make of it. Again, as far as I remember, I only heard Martin's music the other day while searching for music performed by a particular singer--in _Golgotha_, I hear a great deal of beauty and enough "strength"/"structure" in the dissonances that I can sense that something important/of worth is present in that oratorio even though I don't know what is creating the strength or structure. But, in the Mystery of the Nativity, I almost only hear a jarring, irritating, jumble--I don't hear a structure or much beauty; again I don't mean this as an insult, I'm trying to understand what I am NOT hearing. In either the wiki article or his society's website, it mentions he later moved to use the 12-tone system. Is that is what is going on in this piece. It doesn't help much that I don't understand much French.
> 
> Thanks, to all who would like to give me some feedback re/ this, I don't think I'm ever going to get to like some 20th- or 21st-century music if I can't understand what is going on in the music.


For lack of better word i think it is special and I also find it beautiful. I heard it on radio the day before christmas Eve and have listened to it several times after that.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Sloe said:


> For lack of better word i think it is special and I also find it beautiful. I heard it on radio the day before christmas Eve and have listened to it several times after that.


Sorry to put you on the spot, Sloe, after I listen to the Mass recommended by Josquin, I will search to see if there are any program liners or additional info about the _Nativity_ available. I am very happy to hear that you recently discovered a piece that is new to you and that you enjoy greatly.


----------



## Sloe

JosefinaHW said:


> Sorry to put you on the spot, Sloe, after I listen to the Mass recommended by Josquin, I will search to see if there are any program liners or additional info about the _Nativity_ available. I am very happy to hear that you recently discovered a piece that is new to you and that you enjoy greatly.


First cirka 40 minutes:

The creation of the World ends with the archangel Gabriel coming to the virgin Mary.

Following cirka 40 minutes:

Lucifer sends Satan to the Earth to prevent the birth of Jesus. God sends Gabriel as defender ends with the birth of Jesus.

The rest:

The three wise men comes to Jesus ends with Jesus appearance at the temple.


----------

